# Rambo



## m3ta1head (Jan 26, 2008)

I just got back. I can't think of words to describe this movie. Just go and see it.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 26, 2008)

oooo goodie, Ive been wondering if it will be any good thanks!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2008)

The review for it in the local paper said 80% of the people in the movie die from decapitation. True? If so, I must see it right away.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The review for it in the local paper said 80% of the people in the movie die from decapitation. True? If so, I must see it right away.



decapitation? that's too soft of a word.    

limbs, heads, intestines, whatever, flying everywhere all over the screen all the time. It's fucking brutal.


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 26, 2008)

I really can't wait to see this when it comes out over here. I'm a huge Rambo fan anyways and have been waiting for this film for ages. Some really positive reviews have been released too, which makes a nice change for a movie like this.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2008)

me too


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, worth every penny. The acting was *very* thin, but the killcount was *VERY* high. 
"Who are you boatman?"


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 26, 2008)

Fucking brutal movie!! The power of a .50 cal rifle is beautiful


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 26, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> Saw it yesterday, worth every penny. The acting was *very* thin, but the killcount was *VERY* high.
> "Who are you boatman?"



*GO HOME.*


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 26, 2008)

I dont' even know what to say about this movie....I'm seeing it again Monday. It was awesome and the last 30 minutes are unbelievable. Even the ending worked!


----------



## Nerina (Jan 26, 2008)

I just saw this with my bro, the best part was when he cut the dudes stomach open, and then 2 seconds later his guts fell out, LMAO


----------



## Korbain (Jan 27, 2008)

waiting to see it, its not out here yet...i don't think, i must check!


----------



## Deschain (Feb 4, 2008)

I feel it definately needed a little bit more dialogue from Sly. I feckin' love it when he talks!!


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 4, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I just saw this with my bro, the best part was when he cut the dudes stomach open, and then 2 seconds later his guts fell out, LMAO



Watch closer as well - each half rolls at a different speed.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 5, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Watch closer as well - each half rolls at a different speed.



lol! Im gonna watch it again now 



Deschain said:


> I feel it definately needed a little bit more dialogue from Sly. I feckin' love it when he talks!!



Just saw this


> Birth complications, caused by forceps, resulted in paralysis of the lower left side of his face, manifested by a perennial snarl and slurred speech.


 
I didnt know that......


----------



## sakeido (Feb 5, 2008)

Go home.

Go home.

Go home.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2008)

i like it when he shoves his big veiny... wait, rambo!! not rambone! 

i watched the trailers (the unedited ones) and it looked grusome and horrific. I cant wait


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 6, 2008)

can't FUCKING WAIT!!!


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 6, 2008)

truley badass!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 21, 2008)

out tommorow in the UK, I'm going to see it saturday night, YES!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 22, 2008)

Must....GO....Seee.....Movie....Of....Supreme....Violence!

Man, ever since gawping in joy at the youtube trailer I've been wanting to see this...!


----------



## Korbain (Feb 23, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Must....GO....Seee.....Movie....Of....Supreme....Violence!
> 
> Man, ever since gawping in joy at the youtube trailer I've been wanting to see this...!



same lol the preview looks fucking bad ass. My cousin got it on dvd (pirated :|) but i can't hang out! i wanna see it! he saw it with his mates n they telling me how good it is


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 23, 2008)

First thing i thought when i came out of the cinema was: "Where is my fucking 50 cal.??" 

Awesome movie


----------



## Varjo (Feb 26, 2008)

Every single movie studio should now just put their cameras on eBay for sale and find another job. There can't be a better movie then Rambo.

I mean, dig it. No sweet-talk, no noodling around, no bullshit - just pure and simple action and macho stuff. It's just way too cool for a movie. Guns and stuff. This movie is like the sevenstringer of movies. Absolute power. Brutal power.

The violence? Finally it looks like it should. No more these small puffs of red dust and guy goes down, but a huge fucking explosion on the chest and down he goes. Limbs flying, heads blowing, brutal. Did I mention no bullshit?

Best movie. Ever.

Gotta buy like 5 DVD's of it or something.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude, you're so correct! We think exactly alike. Hats off to you my Finnish friend. Rambo is definitely the best movie to come out since Commando in 1985


----------



## Naren (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn. I'm gonna have to see this.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2008)

Nerina said:


> oooo goodie, Ive been wondering if it will be any good thanks!




cancelled - never doubt Rambo 






zimbloth said:


> Dude, you're so correct! We think exactly alike. Hats off to you my Finnish friend. Rambo is definitely the best movie to come out since Commando in 1985



hahaha fucking amazing i cant wait to see this AND drag my girlfriend along to see it!


----------



## Varjo (Feb 26, 2008)

I will have wet dreams imagining Commando 2. Just think of that movie, bullshit cut to the minimum and the violence upgraded to Rambo's level... Oooooh....


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 27, 2008)

Saw this last night, just an awesome movie. Best action film in the last 15-20 years for sure. Still not as good as the first one imo, but very very close. The film was just so gritty and violent - it was awesome!

I'd definitely go back and see it again.


----------



## Celiak (Feb 28, 2008)

That movie ruled, I saw it on opening night. THere were a bunch of people dressed as rambo and some as the corpses. Everyone cheered whenever he killed someone too, there was a lot of cheering LOL.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 9, 2008)

So I just saw it and it was pretty awesome. It's a balls to the wall action movie and I likey 

The .50 cal scene was fucking brutal.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 23, 2008)

finally i saw RAMBO IV this weekend...man, how awesome it is cannot be described in words, brutality has been taken to a level higher than heaven, a level so high that it shits on god. o.k., its a little short, but hey - there is nothing left and better find to a fast end then making extra 30 minutes with non-fitting-nonsene.

it was so good, i watched the last 30 minutes right again. most brutal movie E-V-E-R !


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2008)

Me and my friend saw this in the theatre, and any time there was a particularly brutal death, we were like "FUCK YEAH!". The father ahead of us looked pissed off since he had his 10-12 year old son with him and we were swearing, and saying shit like "This movie is so violent I have a boner". Who takes their 10 year old kid to see people exploding, then gets pissed when someone swears?


----------



## petereanima (Jun 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who takes their 10 year old kid to see people exploding, then gets pissed when someone swears?






i did not go to the cinema, because it was stated in advance that it will be edited-to-death...later we saw that they cut 7 minutes (!!) out of it, so i waited until saturday because finally the dvd was available.

the funniest thing was: i watched it alone and still i was screaming out loud like "oooooh FUCK!"..."DAMN!!!!"...."MUAHAHAHA!!!" - my girlfriend then came in having a look whats going on because she thought i was watching some extreme porn or something hahaha...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2008)

I do the same thing when I watch movies and no ones home. I generally keep it down when other people are home, but when no one is there, I crank up the volume to deafening levels, and do the same thing.

"OH SHIT! LOOK AT THAT MOTHERFUCKER EXPLODING!"


----------



## petereanima (Jun 23, 2008)

this is the ONLY way how such movies have to be watched!!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2008)

This movie was pretty sweet. I thought it was the second best Rambo movie, but couldn't even compare to original Rambo which just totally kicked ass... old-school style. The original Rambo is awesome.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2008)

To be fair, they're completely different style of movies. Any Rambo after the first one is just meant to be a cheesy action flick with tons of violence, the first one had action, but it had more to do with him being all fucked up from Vietnam. At least I think, it's been years since I've seen First Blood.


----------



## darren (Jun 23, 2008)

First Blood was an amazing film that actually had a story. The rest of the Rambo movies were just mindless action flicks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 23, 2008)

And number 4 happened to be an AMAZING mindless action flick


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought it needed more gore. Like with the way everyone had described it I was expecting the camera to be splattered with blood every second. They should have spread out the killing more (kinda like 300) rather than having Rambo blaze down everyone in 1 scene.


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2008)

darren said:


> First Blood was an amazing film that actually had a story. The rest of the Rambo movies were just mindless action flicks.





It's hard to believe it's supposed to be the same guy in all the movies. In the first one, it's this dude who's psychologically fucked up from his experience in Viet Nam and how all his friends from Nam are dead and some police mess with him too much and he resorts to the tactics he used in Nam... And yet he doesn't kill a single person in the entire movie (the one person who does die died by his own stupidity and not by Rambo killing him, although the police tried to pin it on Rambo).

It was a film that really dealt with what Viet Nam did to soldiers. At the end, Rambo was crying and wanted them to give him his life back. In a way, to give him his soul back. In the sequels, he was a total emotionless cold-blooded killer.

Rambo IV was cool, but didn't hold a candle to the original. And, yeah, they were different kinds of films. But I'd say the original was an action film with substance and the other Rambos were just pointless action films, albeit the fourth one being pretty good.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 23, 2008)

First Blood is a classic and always will be, but the new Rambo was fucking awesome.


----------



## chaztrip (Jun 23, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Fucking brutal movie!! The power of a .50 cal rifle is beautiful




I just saw this movie and I must say it finally shows people what really happens when you get hit with a 50.....


----------



## Shawn (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought this movie was great. Some parts we're sad but all in all, great movie.


----------

